# Wie muss ich vorgehen beim Raid 5

## Hotstuff

Hallo

Ich habe ein bisschen im Internet herumgesurft und habe nach ein Howto Raid 5 erstellen mit Gentoo gesucht.

Leider ohne Erfolg  :Sad: 

Meine frage an euch ist, wie und was verändert sich bei der Standart Installation.

Könnt ihr mich ein bisschen unter die Arme greifen.

Harddisk: /dev/hda     /dev/hdb     /dev/hdc

Wie muss die Partition ausschauen? 

Danke,

Mit freundlichen Grüssen

Dave

----------

## schachti

Ich habe gleich ein paar Links für Dich:

http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/Raid_5_Verbund_mit_mdadm_erstellen

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Gentoo_Install_on_Software_RAID

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/gentoo-x86-tipsntricks.xml#software-raid

Vielleicht hilft Dir das weiter.

----------

## Hotstuff

Hallo

Ich habe gesehen, das Motherboard Hardware Raid 5 unterstüzt.

Wie muss ich jetzt genau das Gentoo installieren wenn ich Hardware Raid machen will?

Auf eine Harddisk installieren?

Muss es die bestimmte Harddisk sein?

Muss bei Gentoo auch ein Raidverbund machen?

So sieht der Hardware Raid aus.

http://www.pc-arena.ch/Bildschirmphoto4.png

Vielen Dank

Gruss Dave

----------

## Polynomial-C

Hi,

wenn das wirklich ein hardware RAID-Controller ist, dann brauchst du nur den passenden Treiber im Linuxkernel auswählen (sofern es denn einen Treiber im Kernel für den Controller gibt). lspci aus dem Paket sys-apps/pciutils könnte dir bei der Identifizierung des Controllers helfen.

Grüße

Poly-C

----------

## think4urs11

wenn es ein 'echtes' HW-Raid ist solltest du eigentlich überhaupt nur eine Festplatte sehen; in deinem Fall eine mit einer Größe von 465.8GB. In dem Fall kümmert sich der Controller dann um alles und du kannst darauf installieren ohne großartig darüber nachzudenken, das gesamte Raidhandling erfolgt unterhalb/unabhängig vom OS.

Evtl. gibt es auch noch ein Tool um aus dem OS heraus den Status des Raid abzufragen (z.B. Überwachung damit du eine Meldung auf dem Bildschirm hast wenn eine HD stirbt usw.)

Falls das nicht der Fall ist hast du kein HW-Raid sondern nur ein sog. Fake-Raid. In dem Fall sind die Links von schachti genau das was du brauchst.

----------

## Hotstuff

Habe bis jetzt folgendes gemacht ( Raid 5 ) evtl. Verbesserungsvorschläge  

```
livecd ~ # modprobe raid5
```

```
livecd ~ # fdisk -l /dev/sda /dev/sdb /dev/sdc
```

```
Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sda1               1          11       88326   fd  Linux raid autodetect

/dev/sda2              12          61      401625   82  Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/sda3              62         311     2008125   fd  Linux raid autodetect

/dev/sda4             312       36471   290455200   fd  Linux raid autodetect
```

```
livecd ~ # mknod /dev/md1 b 9 1

livecd ~ # mknod /dev/md3 b 9 3

livecd ~ # mknod /dev/md4 b 9 4
```

```
livecd ~ # mdadm --create /dev/md1 --level=5 --raid-devices=3 /dev/sda1 /dev/sdb1 /dev/sdc1

mdadm: array /dev/md1 started.

livecd ~ # mdadm --create /dev/md3 --level=5 --raid-devices=3 /dev/sda3 /dev/sdb3 /dev/sdc3

mdadm: array /dev/md3 started.

livecd ~ # mdadm --create /dev/md4 --level=5 --raid-devices=3 /dev/sda4 /dev/sdb4 /dev/sdc4

mdadm: array /dev/md4 started.
```

```
livecd ~ # vgscan

  Reading all physical volumes.  This may take a while...

  No volume groups found

livecd ~ # vgchange -a y

  No volume groups found

(Erstellen der physikalischen Volumes, in unserem Beispiel nur

eines)

livecd ~ # pvcreate /dev/md4

  Physical volume "/dev/md4" successfully created

(Erstellen der Volume-Gruppen, in unserem Beispiel auch nur

eine)

livecd ~ # vgcreate vg /dev/md4

  Volume group "vg" successfully created

(erstellen der logischen Volumes)

livecd ~ # lvcreate -L8G -nusr vg

  /dev/cdrom: open failed: Read-only file system

  Logical volume "usr" created (Weitere ähnlich lautende Meldungen

  werden nicht aufgeführt)

livecd ~ # lvcreate -L2G -nportage vg

livecd ~ # lvcreate -L4G -ndistfiles vg

livecd ~ # lvcreate -L10G -nhome vg

livecd ~ # lvcreate -L4G -nopt vg

livecd ~ # lvcreate -L4G -nvar vg

livecd ~ # lvcreate -L6G -nvartmp vg

livecd ~ # lvcreate -L2G -ntmp vg

(Anzeigen der Volume-Gruppen und logischen Volumes)

livecd ~ # vgs

  VG   #PV #LV #SN Attr  VSize   VFree

  vg     1   8   0 wz--n 554.09G 514.09G

livecd ~ # lvs

  LV        VG   Attr   LSize  Origin Snap%  Move Copy%

  distfiles vg   -wi-a-  4.00G

  home      vg   -wi-a- 10.00G

  opt       vg   -wi-a-  4.00G

  portage   vg   -wi-a-  2.00G

  tmp       vg   -wi-a-  2.00G

  usr       vg   -wi-a-  8.00G

  var       vg   -wi-a-  4.00G

  vartmp    vg   -wi-a-  6.00G
```

```
(Sie benötigen nur ext2 auf der /boot Partition)

livecd ~ # mke2fs /dev/md1

(Wir verwenden ext3 auf der root Partition)

livecd ~ # mke2fs -j /dev/md3

(Erstellen der Dateisysteme auf den logischen Volumes)

livecd ~ # mke2fs -b 4096 -T largefile /dev/vg/distfiles

livecd ~ # mke2fs -j /dev/vg/home

livecd ~ # mke2fs -j /dev/vg/opt

livecd ~ # mke2fs -b 1024 -N 200000 /dev/vg/portage

livecd ~ # mke2fs /dev/vg/tmp

livecd ~ # mke2fs -j /dev/vg/usr

livecd ~ # mke2fs -j /dev/vg/var

livecd ~ # mke2fs /dev/vg/vartmp

(Erstellen und aktivieren des Swap)

livecd ~ # mkswap /dev/sda2 && mkswap /dev/sdb2 && mkswap /dev/sdc2

livecd ~ # swapon -p 1 /dev/sda2 && swapon -p 1 /dev/sdb2 && swapon -p 1 /dev/sdc2

(Überprüfen Sie, daß alle Swap-Partitionen die gleiche Priorität

verwenden)

livecd ~ # swapon -v -s

Filename                   Type            Size    Used    Priority

/dev/sda2                  partition       401616  0       1

/dev/sdb2                  partition       401616  0       1

/dev/sdc2                  partition       401616  0       1

```

```
livecd ~ # mount /dev/md3 /mnt/gentoo

livecd ~ # cd /mnt/gentoo

livecd gentoo # mkdir boot home usr opt var tmp

livecd gentoo # mount /dev/md1 /mnt/gentoo/boot

livecd gentoo # mount /dev/vg/usr /mnt/gentoo/usr

livecd gentoo # mount /dev/vg/home /mnt/gentoo/home

livecd gentoo # mount /dev/vg/opt /mnt/gentoo/opt

livecd gentoo # mount /dev/vg/tmp /mnt/gentoo/tmp

livecd gentoo # mount /dev/vg/var /mnt/gentoo/var

livecd gentoo # mkdir usr/portage var/tmp

livecd gentoo # mount /dev/vg/vartmp /mnt/gentoo/var/tmp

livecd gentoo # mount /dev/vg/portage /mnt/gentoo/usr/portage

livecd gentoo # mkdir usr/portage/distfiles

livecd gentoo # mount /dev/vg/distfiles /mnt/gentoo/usr/portage/distfiles

(Setzen Sie die richtigen Berechtigungen auf den

tmp-Verzeichnissen)

livecd gentoo # chmod 1777 /mnt/gentoo/tmp /mnt/gentoo/var/tmp
```

```
livecd gentoo # wget ftp://gentoo.osuosl.org/pub/gentoo/releases/x86/current/stages/stage3-i686*tar.bz2
```

```
livecd gentoo # time tar xjpf stage3*
```

```
livecd gentoo # cd /mnt/gentoo/usr
```

```
livecd usr # wget http://gentoo.osuosl.org/snapshots/portage-latest.tar.bz2
```

```
livecd usr # time tar xjf portage-lat*
```

```
livecd usr # cd /

livecd / # mount -t proc proc /mnt/gentoo/proc

livecd / # cp -L /etc/resolv.conf /mnt/gentoo/etc/

livecd / # chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

livecd / # env-update && source /etc/profile

>>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

```

```
livecd / # cd /etc
```

```
livecd etc # time emerge gentoo-sources

real  3m3.110s

user  1m2.320s

sys   0m34.990s

livecd etc # cd /usr/src/linux

livecd linux # make menuconfig
```

```
Multi-device support (RAID and LVM)  --->

[*] Multiple devices driver support (RAID and LVM)

  <*>   RAID support

  < >     Linear (append) mode (NEW)

  < >     RAID-0 (striping) mode

  < >     RAID-1 (mirroring) mode

  < >     RAID-10 (mirrored striping) mode (EXPERIMENTAL) (NEW)

  <*>     RAID-4/RAID-5 mode (NEW)

  < >     RAID-6 mode (NEW)

  < >     Multipath I/O support (NEW)

  < >     Faulty test module for MD (NEW)

  <*>   Device mapper support

  < >     Crypt target support (NEW)

  < >     Snapshot target (EXPERIMENTAL) (NEW)

  < >     Mirror target (EXPERIMENTAL) (NEW)

  < >     Zero target (EXPERIMENTAL) (NEW)

  < >     Multipath target (EXPERIMENTAL) (NEW)

  < >     Bad Block Relocation Device Target (EXPERIMENTAL) (NEW)
```

```
livecd linux # time make -j8 
```

```
livecd linux # make modules_install

livecd linux # cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/kernel
```

```
livecd linux # cd /etc

livecd etc # nano -w fstab

/dev/md1          /boot                   ext2  noauto,noatime  1 2

/dev/md3          /                       ext3  noatime         0 1

/dev/sda2         none                    swap  sw,pri=1        0 0

/dev/sdb2         none                    swap  sw,pri=1        0 0

/dev/vg/usr       /usr                    ext3  noatime         1 2

/dev/vg/portage   /usr/portage            ext2  noatime         1 2

/dev/vg/distfiles /usr/portage/distfiles  ext2  noatime         1 2

/dev/vg/home      /home                   ext3  noatime         1 2

/dev/vg/opt       /opt                    ext3  noatime         1 2

/dev/vg/tmp       /tmp                    ext2  noatime         1 2

/dev/vg/var       /var                    ext3  noatime         1 2

/dev/vg/vartmp    /var/tmp                ext2  noatime         1 2
```

```
livecd etc # cd conf.d

livecd conf.d # rc-update add net.eth0 default

livecd conf.d # rc-update add sshd default
```

```
livecd conf.d # emerge mdadm lvm2
```

```
livecd conf.d # time emerge syslog-ng vixie-cron

livecd conf.d # rc-update add syslog-ng default

livecd conf.d # rc-update add vixie-cron default
```

```
livecd conf.d # time emerge grub
```

```
livecd conf.d # nano -w /boot/grub/grub.conf
```

```
default 0

timeout 10

title=Gentoo

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel root=/dev/md3
```

Das hier fuktioniert nicht!!!!

```
livecd conf.d # grub

Probing devices to guess BIOS drives. This may take a long time.

grub> root (hd0,0)

 Filesystem type is ext2fs, partition type 0xfd

grub> setup (hd0)

 Checking if "/boot/grub/stage1" exists... yes

 Checking if "/boot/grub/stage2" exists... yes

 Checking if "/boot/grub/e2fs_stage1_5" exists... yes

 Running "embed /boot/grub/e2fs_stage1_5 (hd0)"...  16 sectors are embedded.

succeeded

 Running "install /boot/grub/stage1 (hd0) (hd0)1+16 p (hd0,0)/boot/grub/stage2 /boot/

grub/menu.lst"... succeeded

Done.

grub> root (hd1,0)

 Filesystem type is ext2fs, partition type 0x83

grub> setup (hd1)

grub> quit

```

```
livecd conf.d # exit

livecd / # umount /mnt/gentoo/usr/portage/distfiles /mnt/gentoo/usr/portage /mnt/gentoo/usr

livecd / # umount /mnt/gentoo/var/tmp /mnt/gentoo/tmp /mnt/gentoo/var /mnt/gentoo/opt

livecd / # umount /mnt/gentoo/proc /mnt/gentoo/home /mnt/gentoo/boot /mnt/gentoo

livecd / # reboot
```

Hat es bis hier her ein Fehler drin wo nicht funktioniert?

Besten Dank

----------

## a.forlorn

```
livecd linux # cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/kernel
```

i386 auf einem Kentsfield?

----------

## firefly

 *a.forlorn wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> livecd linux # cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/kernel
> ```
> ...

 

öhm für x86 heist da verzeichniss, in dem der übersetzte kernel liegt arch/i386  :Wink: 

----------

## Marlo

Warschau hier: http://www.linuxhaven.de/dlhp/HOWTO/DE-Software-RAID-HOWTO.html#toc5

Du hast /boot als 5 anstatt als 1 oder Nativ.

Ma

----------

## Hotstuff

Hallo

Es funktioniert soweit mit booten.

Aber während dem Booten kommt:

```

Operational error, continuing

Mounting local filesystems ...

mount: special device /dev/vg/usr does not exist

mount: mount point /usr/portage does not exist

.....

```

Was mache ich faltsch!!

Gruss Dave

----------

## dertobi123

```
rc-update add lvm boot
```

das vielleicht?

----------

## Hotstuff

Hallo

Ne, das ist es nicht!

Gruss Dave

----------

## dertobi123

Die RAID-Arrays sind aber bereits gestartet? RC_VOLUME_ORDER in /etc/conf.d/rc ist entsprechend gesetzt?

```
RC_VOLUME_ORDER="lvm raid"
```

----------

## Hotstuff

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> Die RAID-Arrays sind aber bereits gestartet? RC_VOLUME_ORDER in /etc/conf.d/rc ist entsprechend gesetzt?
> 
> ```
> RC_VOLUME_ORDER="lvm raid"
> ```
> ...

 

/etc/conf.d/rc

```
RC_VOLUME_ORDER="raid evms lvm dm"
```

Was meinst du mit gestartet?

Gruss Dave[/i]

----------

## ScytheMan

 *Hotstuff wrote:*   

>  *dertobi123 wrote:*   Die RAID-Arrays sind aber bereits gestartet? RC_VOLUME_ORDER in /etc/conf.d/rc ist entsprechend gesetzt?
> 
> ```
> RC_VOLUME_ORDER="lvm raid"
> ```
> ...

 

Ich weiß nicht ob es Erfolg bringt, bei der Option ist allerdings die Reihenfolge nicht unentscheidend.

Evtl. hilft ein umstellen, so wie es dertobi123 vorgeschlagen hat.

----------

## dertobi123

 *ScytheMan wrote:*   

> Ich weiß nicht ob es Erfolg bringt, bei der Option ist allerdings die Reihenfolge nicht unentscheidend.

 

Bei  RC_VOLUME_ORDER="lvm raid" wird zunächst raid, dann lvm gestartet (Angabe in umgekehrter Reihenfolge) - 

RC_VOLUME_ORDER="raid evms lvm dm" wäre dann ein raid auf lvm Devices.

----------

## Hotstuff

Hallo

Es liegt nicht an dieser Zeile, beim zweiten Rootserver ist das auch so und funktioniert.

Folgende Fehler zeigt es an.

www.pc-arena.ch/fehler.png

www.pc-arena.ch/fehler2.png

www.pc-arena.ch/fehler3.png

Gruss Dave

----------

## dertobi123

In http://www.pc-arena.ch/fehler3.png haben wir doch noch was, Init-Skript von LVM für Baselayout-2, du nutzt aber Baselayout-1 - du nutzt ein ~arch System, richtig? Dann geh mal zurück auf die letzte stabile LVM2 Version ...

----------

## Hotstuff

Hallo

Es hatte mal wärend der Installation ein konflikt gegeben mit udev.

Dann habe ich emerge -u udev gemacht.

Sonst habe ich alles nach der Installation gemacht.

Mit freundlichen Grüssen

Dave

----------

## dertobi123

 *Hotstuff wrote:*   

> Es hatte mal wärend der Installation ein konflikt gegeben mit udev.
> 
> Dann habe ich emerge -u udev gemacht.
> 
> Sonst habe ich alles nach der Installation gemacht.

 

Was hat das jetzt mit meiner Fragestellung zu tun?  :Wink: 

----------

## Hotstuff

Hallo

Ich habe ein Stable System.

Gruss Dave

----------

